# New to Wasatch West - help?



## consultutah (Aug 4, 2014)

I've always hunted around Richfield (Cove, Fishlake, West Mountain, etc), but after not drawing in the past, I put Wasatch West as my last choice since I live in Provo now and, surprise surprise, drew. I went up by Strawberry and checked out a few spots I thought would be good, but found trail cams at every one of them...

Any suggestions on where to go? I just have a deer tag, but am debating getting a spike elk tag too... 

I'm willing to trade intel on the areas around Richfield.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

consultutah, send me a pm. This is the unit I hunt and I can give you some hints. Where in strawberry were you looking at hunting?


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

Replied to your PM


----------



## consultutah (Aug 4, 2014)

Thx for the suggestions


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Make sure you aren't hunting too close the the berry. The boundary for that unit is strawberry ridge which is the east side of diamond fork.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Oh and I would definitely get an elk tag. They are thick around there.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

alpinebowman said:


> Make sure you aren't hunting too close the the berry. The boundary for that unit is strawberry ridge which is the east side of diamond fork.


I don't believe this is correct. Here's the unit description. I believe it's everything West and Southwest of the Marina Road. Right?

*Description*
Salt Lake, Summit, Utah and Wasatch counties-Boundary begins at I-80 and I-15 in Salt Lake City; east on I-80 to US-40; south on US-40 to the Strawberry Bay Marina road; south on this road to USFS Road 042 (Indian Creek road); south and west on this road to USFS Road 051; south on this road to US-6; west on US-6 to US-89; northwest on US-6 to I-15; north on I-15 to I-80 in Salt Lake City. Excludes all CWMUs. USGS 1:100,000 Maps: Nephi, Provo, Salt Lake City. Boundary questions? Call the Springville office, 801-491-5678.


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

I believe you are correct Fowlmouth


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

alpinebowman said:


> Oh and I would definitely get an elk tag. They are thick around there.


Definitely better to have one in hand then only see elk and not be able to do anything about it.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for the clarification Fowl. I thought it was the strawberry ridge road.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

In 11 days I hope to let the air out of a spike or cow in that unit.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

Fowlmouth said:


> In 11 days I hope to let the air out of a spike or cow in that unit.


I hope to as well. I've seen enough of them now it's time to get one down.


----------



## mycoltbug (Jan 21, 2013)

I hope so too. My buddies have shown me an area they know hold elk and leaving me to do the work on my own. First year archery hunter...


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> In 11 days I hope to let the air out of a spike or cow in that unit.


thats going to be hard to do with those rubber suction cup "broadheads" that you shoot, that stick to windows and such


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

goosefreak said:


> thats going to be hard to do with those rubber suction cup "broadheads" that you shoot, that stick to windows and such


 I'm going to measure my toilet plunger right now. If it's 28" I'm good to go.:grin: Thanks for the idea! Well, maybe I better just stick with my 100 gr. muzzy mx3's.


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

bass2muskie said:


> I hope to as well. I've seen enough of them now it's time to get one down.


Ya, after all the trail cam pics bass is getting, I hope we can all get one down.


----------

